# Leerburg says to no feed puppy food after 5 months?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Leerburg gets his puppies off puppy food at 5 months. Says it makes them grow too fast and can cause skeletal problems. My question is, wont it keep your pup from growing to full size?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Puppies get the extra nutrition necessary just by the sheer volume of adult food they eat vs body weight.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

My vet told me with both of my dogs. Take them off puppy food at 6 months. Worked out good for Rosko. We'll do the same with Athena.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Interesting. Will do


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No. Current *large breed *puppy foods are usually formulated to be LOWER in calories, calcium and protein then their adult counterparts. In the original days of puppy chow, foods were fed for rapid growth.


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

NancyJ said:


> No. Current *large breed *puppy foods are usually formulated to be LOWER in calories, calcium and protein then their adult counterparts. In the original days of puppy chow, foods were fed for rapid growth.


So based on this, how long should one feed puppy food?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've never fed puppy food past 4 months. my next dog will likely go straight to an adult food when he comes home.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rather than the label, puppy food vs dog food I look at the ingredients and how my pup is doing. Beau was on Fromm LBPG (large breed puppy gold) until he was about 14 months and I moved him to a higher protein adult food when he started filling out. I wanted the lower calcium and ash for him before that.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

*Fiona said:


> So based on this, how long should one feed puppy food?


Depends how your puppy grows. Mine grew very fast between 4-6 months. I fed her lbp food until she was 8 months but could've transitioned her to als at 5 months. Perhaps she would've grown a little slower? Idk. What's important is to feed a food low in ash, calcium, phosphorous and protein less than 30%. LBP foods are formulated that way. Some ppl have success feeding adult food right away and some ppl have success feeding a lbp food until a year and a half.


----------

